
Remote Debugging a .NET Core Linux App in WSL2 from Visual Studio on Windows - benaadams
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/OfficialSupportForRemoteDebuggingANETCoreLinuxAppInWSL2FromVisualStudioOnWindows.aspx
======
nwsm
We write .NET Core on Mac to overcome this, but I'm very glad to see full
tooling for developing .NET Core for Linux across the board. Tooling and
advocation from Microsoft for Linux in production is vital to .NET Core's
future I think.

